# Which NYC program for pastry?



## chubbiebubbie (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm about to dive in and finally start a part-time pastry arts program. I'm torn over which program in NYC to do: French Culinary Institute, Peter Kump's (Inst. of Culinary Ed.) or one I've yet to research. Does anyone have any advice as to which program might be better or worse and why (aside from the major cost differences)? Any insights would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, chubbiebubbie! I'd be interested to hear more about the French Culinary Institute; I've seen ads for it on TV. Makes me wonder.

BTW, "bubbie" means grandmother to some. Does that describe you? :smiles:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

If you want more info on The Inst. of Culinary Ed., I have an inside connection . If you're interested send me a private message so as not to bore everyone else, again


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

FCI and ICE are probably the 2 best -- excellent faculty and professional reputations. FCI may still have their retail bakery attached, so you could get some great experience. You could also look into NY Restaurant School (where I went, although for an AOS), but to be honest, I think the 2 others are better.

BTW: you might also post this question in the Pastry Chef part of the boards; we've got a LOT of them, and they're great sources of info.

_NOTE TO KyleW: I was wondering when you would chime in!_


----------

